# Bike Names



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Do any of you folks name your bikes? If so, lets hear some bike names (and pictures of said bike) and perhaps a reason as to why you named it as such?

I am still trying to name my silver Enduro... I just... don't have anything yet. The only thing I have so far is "Argento", which is Italian for silver and also means "the silvery one". I dunno though... ugh. Any help?


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Yeti 575: Big Peggy
Novara SS: Big Raina
Scott road bike: Juicy Peaches

They are all southern girls.


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Look at the pic you posted.

Tilt your head slightly to the right and blur your vision...what do you see?

I saw a whale tail.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Drewpy said:


> Look at the pic you posted.
> 
> Tilt your head slightly to the right and blur your vision...what do you see?
> 
> I saw a whale tail.


I see a blurry bike thats slightly tilted 

I have no imagination!


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Drewpy said:


> Look at the pic you posted.
> 
> Tilt your head slightly to the right and blur your vision...what do you see?
> 
> I saw a whale tail.


Totally! :skep:

I have decided that m custom Reign is a "he", while buiding it. Ya know, burly, lots of green and black...

Then, it took only one gnarly, fast descent and the name came naturally; simple and concise: *The Animal*.
The bike rides, descends and sounds like an animal. I love it.

Now, get outta my way.


----------



## saba (Sep 30, 2004)

*Name*

Yeti 575 medium team------ her name is Gigi


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> I see a blurry bike thats slightly tilted
> 
> I have no imagination!


Sorry, just look at the frame only.

Better?

Maybe you could call it "Willie" ...you know, free willie? Then it could morph into your little willie (or big willie if that's a security issue for you) and the jokes would be endless. You and your dirty little willie could be seen romping through the forest all over town.

OK, I just realised this is getting creepy.

I'll be off now.

Cheers.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

'02 C-dale F3000sl... Victoria. She's a dirty little b*tch.


----------



## shredder89 (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been working on a name for awhile...for now it's just babe lol


----------



## SwollenYak (Jul 5, 2005)

My Treks name is Tilly...which is short for Matilda. It means "mighty in battle".


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> Do any of you folks name your bikes? If so, lets hear some bike names (and pictures of said bike) and perhaps a reason as to why you named it as such?
> 
> I am still trying to name my silver Enduro... I just... don't have anything yet. The only thing I have so far is "Argento", which is Italian for silver and also means "the silvery one". I dunno though... ugh. Any help?


Very similar question answered 2 years ago (plus a few days). 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=24669

Love the search function  Does not help you for your bikes name though :madman:


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Very similar question answered 2 years ago (plus a few days).
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=24669
> 
> Love the search function  Does not help you for your bikes name though :madman:


2 years????? So once a question is asked, it can never be asked again? What is your point exactly? :skep:

And I have no name for my bikes, though if the tire jets jammed on rocks and I happen to fall over, I do assign it some expletives


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Very similar question answered 2 years ago (plus a few days).
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=24669
> 
> Love the search function  Does not help you for your bikes name though :madman:


I used the search function and searched for both "Bike Names" and "Naming Bikes" and nothing similiar came up so I figured it'd be ok.

My 04 Enduro was actually a warrantied 02 which was named both "Babe the Big Blue Bike" and "Old Blue", but I normally called her old blue. I sort've like Willie though.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Drewpy said:


> Look at the pic you posted.
> 
> Tilt your head slightly to the right and blur your vision...what do you see?
> 
> I saw a whale tail.


To me, it looks like one of those guitars that is shaped like a y. But then again, all full suspension bikes look that way. Ex: The most recent issue of Dirt Rag has a pic. of someone who turned a Trek Y bike into the y guitar. 
I don't know where you got a whale tail...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> 2 years????? So once a question is asked, it can never be asked again? What is your point exactly? :skep:
> 
> And I have no name for my bikes, though if the tire jets jammed on rocks and I happen to fall over, I do assign it some expletives


your right. we should ask the same questions every 5 minutes..... 

my point? original poster asked if anyone names their bikes, I gave him answers ....

So what was the point of YOUR post>   :thumbsup:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Never thought about it until somebody asked me a few years ago what I had named it (the HT.)

Trek 4900 WSD Alpha = AlphaBetty (like Alpha Male only female!  )

SC Blur = Steely San ('cause it's steel blue  )

HardRock Sport = never had a name, though Molly comes to mind due to the ChroMoly frame.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I made the same question a while ago... a little less than a year or so... whats important is that U asked it and U need some opinions on the subject. and besides not everyone got to see the post 2 years ago nor mine. so here goes:
these are my two girls... the cannondale is Camilla and the turner is Priscilla. I gave them girls names cuz I wouldnt feel comfortable hoping/mounting a bike with a dudes name.
and i tried to come up with a name that is not common. 
how bout name it after an old girlfriend or a girl u had a crush with? that allways works.


----------



## onabulletride (Feb 17, 2006)

this one is Thor
















And her name is Carl


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

onabulletride said:


> G]
> And her name is Carl


HER name is CARL?


----------



## onabulletride (Feb 17, 2006)

travis712 said:


> HER name is CARL?


yes that was intentional since its a mtb that had slicks on it.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

I just get a new bike and sell the old one before I have to think up a name. If I named them, then I would have to keep them.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

I think I'm going to name her Miriam, after one of the Prophets in the Bible. No I'm not super religious, just thought it matched up well as the bike is a Prophet.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

006_007 said:


> your right. we should ask the same questions every 5 minutes.....
> 
> my point? original poster asked if anyone names their bikes, I gave him answers ....
> 
> So what was the point of YOUR post>   :thumbsup:


Howabout every two years? will that be o.k. with you?


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

MTB1986 said:


> I think I'm going to name her Miriam, after one of the Prophets in the Bible. No I'm not super religious, just thought it matched up well as the bike is a Prophet.


Or you could name it lefty like in some old gangster film.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

I always thought naming bikes was kinda silly so I never did it. My sycip was always "my Sycip" and my road bike was always "my road bike"... then I got a Maverick and they named it for my... talk about silly. It's a her and her name is Fushia... Of all of the cool names that Maverick has put out and I get Fushia! 
She's a dirty girl :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

velocipus said:


> I always thought naming bikes was kinda silly so I never did it. My sycip was always "my Sycip" and my road bike was always "my road bike"... then I got a Maverick and they named it for my... talk about silly. It's a her and her name is Fushia... Of all of the cool names that Maverick has put out and I get Fushia!
> She's a dirty girl :thumbsup:


I hear 'ya. I still haven't named my bikes. I named the build process on my Tracer, "Stealth" but refer to it as "squistastic," "squishaliscious," "my Tracer," my black bike," etc. You see how the thought process breaks down as it becomes less of an object and more of an extension of one's body...


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My Nomad is occasionally referred to by me as Black Betty, or Blackjack, depending on how many bruises I've gathered on a given ride....


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The big bike and the little bike. I can't really come up with a big desire to name the two. Though the big on frequently is referred to as the rubber bullit. (SC Bullit clone frame)


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I've never named my bikes its just "the blue one"or "the Enduro" and "the orange one".My Xp.
although a girl I work with named my old orange bike -"the carrot strap"
I've got no idea what it means.
the Schwinn is the carrot strap.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

Judd97, Argento's cool, but being Italian may make me bias. 
Here's mine, I call her the "LirpaSSpeciaL" as she was a gift from my GF April...April backwards is Lirpa, see where this is going?? ut: It amuzes me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Kona Hoss (as in my avatar) = "Heavy Sal"
San Andreas = "Tachikoma"
'96 Rocky Mountain Equipe = "Spot". It has rust problems. No matter where I dab a little touch up paint, I always find another "spot" of rust.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

I've always wanted to call a bike Black Betty, but none of my frames have ever come in black. I like the idea of screaming 'COME ON Black Betty!!!!' while I'm riding...


----------



## szedhr (Apr 10, 2006)

I have never named my bike... maybe I should...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Naming your bike?
Why would you do that? 

Why I felt compelled to give my bike a name:
http://teamdicky.blog.com/680093/


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

*Names for you bikes?*

...and I thought I had issues! 

Since I have more than one bike I call them the Rockhopper, the Gemini, the Peugeot, the road bike, etc.

-p


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lucifer*

Lucifer is a black Chameleon with a Pike and 8" discs.

Lucifer replaced Fat [email protected] the FS who passed away last year from cardiac arrest.

My road bike and xc hardtail do not have names, at least none that I can remember.

You want pictures? Not from me boyo, not from me. Egads, use your mind. The results are oh so much better than a mere camera can provide.


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

My 03 Epic is named, "The Queen of the Pawn Shop."


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

Paramount PDG 90, Sara.
Rush Hour, Eleanor.
Kelly, Mrs Kelly
KHS Team, Zoe
The geared road bike has not told me her name yet.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

My first Warp used to be "Shadowfax" as it was white.
The second one was Phoenix, becuase when I got it, it was a pile of junk and I made it work as it should.

My current Switchblade is simply "Ghetto-Blade" as it's such a nice frame with crappy parts all over it.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

velocipus said:


> Or you could name it lefty like in some old gangster film.


Good idea, thanks!.


----------



## jonsocal (Jan 30, 2004)

*I have been looking for a name for my new bike too...*

Here is my last bike. I called her Stella.... Heavily Modified 2001 Giant VT-1. I named her a girl name due to her lightness and sultry lines. She was a bit of a b!tch, and liked to get really dirty. I had to set her free though. My new mistress has no name. 2005 Ellsworth Moment (Blue/Black).... Thinking maybe Ginger, but this bike is a bit more rough than that name leads you to think.... I'll keep thinking about it....


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

'97 Black & Gold Cdale Super V 2000. "Little Black B1tch." (It's the only one of those that my wife will let me ride!) - average white boy here...


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*so...*

I have a 2003 SC Heckler, it's called the Falming B*itch, (named by my wife), and I have a 2005 Fetish Fixation SS that is called Cucuy (the boogieman).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*Sceliphron*

This is my Intense Uzzi SLX named Sceliphron.

Mud Dauber
http://www.bugpeople.org/taxa/Hymenoptera/Sphecidae/Sceliphron_caementarium/Sceliphron_caementariumPage.htm


----------



## dahoos (Mar 13, 2004)

I've never considered naming any of my bikes...

But my dog's name is Kona.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

To get out of a conversation once on the telephone I said "I have to take "Ellie" out for some exercise." It worked then, but days later "who's Ellie?" came up. Had to to say it was my MTB......... an Ellsworth.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My daughter named my Trek "Jenny" and is still working on a name for my new old bike as shown below... I think a proper English name like "Basil" is required. (It's a 1978 Raleigh Superbe).










I love these old bikes...

My "newest" ride is still at the shop,,, I found a nearly mint 1978 Raleigh Grand Prix that should make for a really nice road / touring bike since despite her age, she's an extremely light and nimble machine.

My daughter has her work cut out for her.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*My heckler's name is Kate.*

after Kate Nauta that girl from transporter 2.

twin machine pistol toting tattooed psycho chick that your momma warned you about.

you know your going to get into sooo much trouble from hanging around with her.

hmm now that i think about it, it she looks and sounds just like my ex...:skep:


----------



## pops (Feb 14, 2006)

[QUOTE) I like the idea of screaming 'COME ON Black Betty!!!!' while I'm riding...[/QUOTE]

All of these "name your bike" posts were good but I got a good laugh out of this one!!!! 
You're kidding.......right ???????


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Matilda - 

With my Gaelic roots I could only call him "Bazzle"... it's the kind of ride where one feels like they should be wearing a tweed jacket, wearing a dashing cap, and smoking a pipe. 

(I happen to have all these).

I canna wait to get the Grand Prix home... the build quality of these bikes has always been second to none and she's even lighter than my Trek by a few pounds despite having a lugged steel frame. 

With a 14-34 gear range and 44/52 chainrings she should fly and since she's a "10" perhaps I should call her "Bo". 

Cheers!


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

My Mongoose is named Ugly Duckling at the moment, because it's not quite a pretty looking bike, but it's not quite ugly either. It also gets called the Marshmallow by my rigid riding brother.

My hardtail hasn't really got a name. It's a very "serious" bike . None of this naming frivolity.


----------



## hardrockmtn (Jul 13, 2004)

*ladies and gents...*

I'd like you to meet Jamie, my stealth black (black bar tape and black Toupe saddle, clips added too) 2005 Specialized Allez Sport Triple









and Micaela, my sleek, silvery, sexy 2005 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc (modified from stock pic, new saddle, pedals, etc)









Anyone that has seen Gone In 60 Seconds will know that bikes, like cars, must be named for beautiful women. And NEVER for ex-girlfriends. Bad karma.

 Ride on.

--Aron


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not very creative when it comes to names... I simply call my bike "girl". I've never cared enough to name my bike or my car for that matter.. I actually call my car POS biotch on occasion. ..


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

1)you gd**&f&cksh*t--(scott racing comp)--ha ha I really destroyed her in bursts of anger trying to learn 2 wrench--i sold her at thrift for a couple hundred in baumholder anyhoo.
2)scary fast (trek7000) has a new owner and make over.
3)hawaii pearl (giant ocr)-- my wife killed.
4)double b--(giant xtc seii)--in a storage facility in Cali
5)un-named 1 (spec allez)--current rd ride
6)un-named 2 (spec stumpjumper experrt disc fsr)--current mtb sled


----------



## dinger (Jun 21, 2004)

The white Cannondale Rush is "Jasmine"... the Specialized Rockhopper is "Chloe".


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I call my DH "Your mom"... It's just logical.
I took your mom off a 5 footer and slammed the rear too hard. I'll go back and hit it again later... 

I think you can imagine what other types of typical thoughts come out of testosterone minds when we ride...













Your mom! Fahn


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey!

My old Epic was named Shadowfax

Great minds think alike

or.....we are closet LOTR geeks!


----------



## david101372 (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't really name my bikes, but sometimes I like to call this one " BITC# "


----------



## macheat (Jun 1, 2005)

I jus' calls her 'Black Beauty'.


----------

